# Strawberry roan?



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

In my quest to learn more about horse coloring, I was wondering about my late pony, Bandit. I was told he was a "strawberry roan" welsh pony. What color was he?



















He did have white hairs all throughout his coat in a fairly even pattern. He also had a long, skinny slightly uneven white marking on his belly. I'll see if I can dig up some old pics that show it.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Strawberry roan is not a color. It's a red roan that has flaxen, just a made up silly name 


If anything, he might have rabicano, but he doesn't look roan to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

From those pictures, nothing particularly screams roan to me. He looks plain chestnut, unless he was very minimally roan (if that's possible). The white hairs could have been from a variety of things, and the white splotches on his belly were probably the result of a pinto gene.

Typically when I hear "roan" I think of something similar to this: Strawberry Roan by ~xrockinrobynstock on deviantART


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Strawberry roan is not a color. It's a red roan that has flaxen, just a made up silly name
> 
> 
> If anything, he might have rabicano, but he doesn't look roan to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Strawberry roan is a commonly used term for chestnut roan. Wouldn't it be so much easier if we all just said bay roan, black roan, chestnut roan, palomino sabino roan? XD


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Strawberry roan is not a color. It's a red roan that has flaxen, just a made up silly name
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I know... That's why I asked what color he really was. ;-) 

I'll see if I can dig up some better pics. He doesn't look like a traditional roan to me, but the uniform "ticking" of white hairs throughout his coat was interesting and not like anything I've seen on any other chestnut (and I have lots of them, lol).

It was much more apparent in person. Most people asked me if he was POA, which I suppose he could have been. I never had any papers on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

He doesn't look roan to me. My gelding has some white ticking that gets worse with age, but he's not roan. Cuteittle sorrel pony though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm, I agree he doesn't look Strawberry/Chestnut/Red Roan, You said he had an uneven white mark on his belly? That is a very common trait of Sabino, and might help explain the white hairs. My own pony is sabino and has a belly spot. So I would say he was a Chestnut (I don't think his manes light enough to be Flaxen) Sabino.
and a very handsome one at that


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm leaning towards sabino also. It's very common for red horses to have white hairs ticked all over them, but with as many as you've mentioned to be mistaken for a roan or Appy/POA in addition to the uneven white marking on its belly, it sounds much more like sabino.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Strawberry roan is not a color. It's a red roan that has flaxen, just a made up silly name
> 
> 
> If anything, he might have rabicano, but he doesn't look roan to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If strawberry roan is a made up colour then it has been made up for a heck of a long time!

It is mentioned in a book I have that was printed in 1880.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

If the horse has a white streak/spot on its belly along with roaning of the barrel I am going to lean more towards Sabino then Strawberry roan.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> If strawberry roan is a made up colour then it has been made up for a heck of a long time!
> 
> It is mentioned in a book I have that was printed in 1880.


People died of colds back in 1880 as well. My what technology and research has changed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Whether you like the term or not, most people understand what is meant by "strawberry roan." The same can not be said of many of the color names out there!


----------

